# What is this growing on my gravel?



## Brentkb (Jul 3, 2011)

I've had this 35G up and running for about a month and my levels are finally starting to even out and all of my fish appear happy and healthy. While it has not caused a problem in my tank (yet anyways) I noticed that a small bag of gravel that I put in there (from an older much more well developed tank to help bacteria filter growth) brownish patches started to appear, and some of the patches appear to be turning green now. The stuff has spread slightly to surrounding gravel but has stayed on the gravel sack mostly. I just want to know what this could be and if it will cause any harm. If it is harmless or a potential food source for my fish once it starts to grow then I dont mind keeping it. Any help much appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## flipper (Apr 21, 2011)

I have something on the glass in my tank that looks just like it. I'm hoping it is just algae.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just diatom algae. Nothing to really worry about and it's normal to see quite a bit for new tanks. It will reduce as your tank matures.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Just diatom algae. Nothing to really worry about and it's normal to see quite a bit for new tanks. It will reduce as your tank matures.


what he said 

nothing to worry about. it might flare up and spread a little more around the tank over the next week or so, but it should pretty much kill itself off in about a month and you should never see the brown algae again


----------

